
ML model predicts chemical reactions with much higher accuracy than chemists - rjzotti
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/09/190903111250.htm
======
thereisnospork
> The algorithm developed by Lee and his group uses tools in pattern
> recognition to recognise how chemical groups in molecules react, by training
> the model on millions of reactions _published in patents_.

While I am excited for the potential machine learning to improve
retrosynthesis, patent literature would seem like an especially unlikely
source for reliable information on reaction-condition training data.

Actual paper appears to be accessible here:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/acscentsci.9b00576](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/acscentsci.9b00576)

------
joker3
>The algorithm developed by Lee and his group uses tools in pattern
recognition to recognise how chemical groups in molecules react, by training
the model on millions of reactions published in patents.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias)

